
What the Death of iTunes Says About Our Digital Habits - tobr
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/01/how-death-itunes-explains-2010s/604291/
======
ksaj
I stopped caring about iTunes when I updated and 99% of my music got deleted
because of whatever licensing change they had made without explaining the
implications of said update.

Thankfully I had backups - as a musician, I have a LOT of songs, samples, and
tracks that wouldn't ever have licenses from Apple. Now my music is all in a
single Read-Only directory, and I only use music players that understand the
use of Meta data for proper song sorting.

It was only the second time Apple screwed me over musically. The other time
was when they updated Logic Audio to 64-bits and didn't include a utility to
convert the old directories. To this day, there still isn't a way to convert
old Logic files to the current format unless everything you did was mixed down
as stems.

